# how many guppies should i get



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

how many guppies should i get because i want to start breeding them again (well breed them because they never have bred) i would have them in a 10 gallon tank but i need to wait like 2 months atleast before i can get them but i will try to get them as soon as possible and what colours are good.:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

In a ten gallon,you should probably start with a trio. But, with one tank you won't have much control over the breeding and you will have to cull ruthlessly to prevent them from regressing back to wild colors.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*do you think*

do you think i should just get some female endlers to breed with my male endlers im my 10 litre tank?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you want more of them, sure.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i need*

i would need them so the males dont keep trying to breed with each other or other species.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Sex is pretty much all male endlers think about.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know all they want to do is breed but do you think a 20 or 30 litre tank is enough for 10 endler guppies?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Fishpunk said:


> Sex is pretty much all male endlers think about.


thanks for clarifying this. they seem to be worse than regular male guppies lol


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Honestly, I think that's too small. Five males, maybe, not ten.

My smallest Endler tank is 18 gallons (70 liters). My other one is twice that size.

Those small tanks are really good for killifish, or if you can find them, Heterandria formosa (aka the mis-named Least Killifish--they are tiny livebearers not killifish)


----------

